# Is Aqadvisor.com no more??



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Does anyone know if this is true or is there a new link?

Thought that was a fun tool. If it is gone, that's too bad. I'm sure it was a mountain of work to put that together.

Jackie


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

It works for me. 

Edit: rather it -did- work for me... maybe the server is taxed, or they have ad-hacks and pop-ups to pay for; but now I cannot get back..


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I've seen similar commentary on FB so something at least intermittent is up.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

I freaking love this forum!

Thanks to you both for the feedback. I get some weird facebook page (I don't do facebook to begin with) or some page that says "click human" and then directs to some other weird page.

Info, i had hoped to ask you directly, if the matter persisted, as this is certainly in your wheelhouse...annnnd you already knew what time it was!!!

Ok, I'll try it some other day.

J


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I took a peek at the site myself and I'd stay away from it for a while. It seems to be redirecting to somewhere unexpected which probably means the site has been compromised. It's hard to tell if the goal is harmless like showing ads or harmful like installing something on your machine through your browser.


----------

